# Mit der Fliegenrute durch Hamburg ? !



## AllroundAlex (1. März 2016)

Moin Leute.
Wie der Titel es schon sagt, soll es hier darum gehen mit der Fliegenrute und Fliege seine Fische in und um Hamburg zu fangen. Ich hoffe ich finde hier einige Leute die da schon ihre Erfahrungen gemacht haben und diese gerne teilen wollen.

Ich habe eine eher durchschnittliche Praxiserfahrung was das Fliegenfischen angeht. Mal einen Kurs besucht weil mich die Methode faszieniert und dann meine ersten kleinen Gehversuche selbst unternommen.
Bisher ist es mir gelungen einige Forellen (Forellenpuff, aber man braucht Erfolgserlebnisse  ), Barsche, zwei Hechte und sogar einen kleinen Karpfen (40cm) mit der Fliegenrute zu überlisten.

Größtes Problem für mich am Wasser ist der Platz. Meistens hat man zu viele Büsche in der nähe oder wie an der Alster ständig Spaziergänger.
Die besten Erfahrungen habe ich vom Bellyboot aus gemacht. Viel Platz um mich rum und man ist dicht am Fisch.

Aber jetzt zu euch.
-Wo geht ihr so hin?
-Welche Fische gibt es dort?
-Welche Ausrüstung nehmt ihr?


----------



## HeinBlöd (1. März 2016)

*AW: Mit der Fliegenrute durch Hamburg ? !*

Guck doch mal unter Youtube 'Friedfische mal anders' rein.
Sind von Hansecatch ( Tobias Dreimann ).

Vielleicht findest 1-2 Anregungen dort.


----------



## AllroundAlex (1. März 2016)

*AW: Mit der Fliegenrute durch Hamburg ? !*

Sind echt gute Videos und Infos dabei. Hab den Kanal gleich mal abonniert


----------



## AllroundAlex (2. März 2016)

*AW: Mit der Fliegenrute durch Hamburg ? !*

Gibt es hier keine Fliegenfischer aus Hamburg die ihre Gewässerkenntnise und Infos teilen wollen?


----------



## pergon (3. März 2016)

*AW: Mit der Fliegenrute durch Hamburg ? !*

Leider kann ich dir da nicht weiterhelfen. Jedoch würde mich mal interessieren, was wir hier im Nordwesten für Nymphen/Fliegen/Streamer laufen?
Ich hoffe es macht nichts, wenn ich mich hier einklinke?!


----------



## Thomas E. (3. März 2016)

*AW: Mit der Fliegenrute durch Hamburg ? !*

Hallo,

innerhalb HH habe ich erst selten mit der Fliege gefischt, doch südlich und nördlich von Hamburg befische ich diverse Elbnebenflüsse.

Meist auf Meerforellen, Lachs auch mal, in den Oberläufen auch Bachforellen und gelegentlich Äschen.

Mit den Fliegen für Mefo oder Streamer für Forellen halte ich es wie "HRH" und habe hier identische Erfahrungen gemacht : "Dem Fisch gefällt jede, oder keine !"

Äschen können überall mal heikel sein, da muß man manchmal viel probieren.
Oft sind sehr kleine Trockenenfliegen Gr. 22 oder kleiner dann erfolgreich.


----------



## AllroundAlex (3. März 2016)

*AW: Mit der Fliegenrute durch Hamburg ? !*

@ Thomas: Danke für deine Antwort. Sind das freie Flüsse (Wo ich mit meiner Jahreskarte für SH angeln kann) oder sind die verpachtet? MeFo reizt mich auch mal, aber da tendiere ich auf die Angelei von meinem Belly aus. 


@ pergon: Was so alles ans Ende vom Vorfach kommt ist eigentlich nur abhängig von dem zu fangenden Fisch 

Für  meine Jagd auf Hecht und Barsch benutze ich Streamer. Bei Forellen am  "Puff" ist das immer stark situationsabhängig und für Weißfisch nutze  ich Brotfliegen oder ein natürliches, schwimmendes Muster.
Ich wähle meine Köder immer so aus, dass ich das Gefühl habe damit fang ich jetzt was.^^

z.B.  Hab ich viele fingerlange Jungfische im Gewässer kommt ein Streamer in  der selben Größe und möglichst passender Farbe zum Einsatz.

Beispiele für Hecht:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/5-St-Hecht-R...648806?hash=item3aba6a8f26:g:a~sAAOSwT~9WiDPP

http://www.ebay.de/itm/2-St-Hecht-R...824211?hash=item4887d98293:g:uQYAAOSwHaBWiDTJ

Zusätzlich  habe ich noch 2-3 Zonker in weiß, schwarz und dunkelgrün in meiner  Dose. Je nach Lichtverhälltnissen und ob eher Barsche oder Weißfische  auf dem Speiseplan der Räuber stehen.

Für Barsche ist ein Wooly  Bugger in schwarz oder weiß auch immer eine gute Option. Dann noch einer  in Barschdekor und das reicht dann endgültig in meiner Kiste.  Schließlich will ich angeln und keine Materialschlacht veranstalten.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte dir weiter helfen.


----------



## pergon (3. März 2016)

*AW: Mit der Fliegenrute durch Hamburg ? !*

Vielen Dank!
War mir nicht sicher, ob wir bei den "Sichtverhältnissen" hier etwas "spezielleres" benötigen.
Werd mir mal paar Bindematerialien bestellen... Hab ja noch ein wenig Zeit, bis die Schonzeit vorbei ist.


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (3. März 2016)

*AW: Mit der Fliegenrute durch Hamburg ? !*



AllroundAlex schrieb:


> Gibt es hier keine Fliegenfischer aus Hamburg die ihre Gewässerkenntnise und Infos teilen wollen?


Sorry, denke da bist Du hier im Falschen Forum#h
ich kann Dir leider keine Tipps geben weil ich erst am 20 Mai meinen Fliegenfischerkurs mache |supergri und danach dann am meine Spotts das ganze mal umsetzen werde das wird aber noch dauern solange behalte ich das hier im Auge und "sauge" mir wie die anderen hier  nur die Infos raus ....

Gruß Michi 

ps. ich schreib DIr mal ne PN


----------



## AllroundAlex (3. März 2016)

*AW: Mit der Fliegenrute durch Hamburg ? !*

Warum falsches Forum? Fliegenfischen ist doch richtig; oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## GoFlyFishing (3. März 2016)

*AW: Mit der Fliegenrute durch Hamburg ? !*

du kannst es evtl. auch im postleitzahlen-bereich hier an board versuchen..


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (3. März 2016)

*AW: Mit der Fliegenrute durch Hamburg ? !*



AllroundAlex schrieb:


> Warum falsches Forum? Fliegenfischen ist doch richtig; oder irre ich mich da?


Ja,ne hast Recht Sorry |bla:#6#h
Michi


----------



## Lajos1 (3. März 2016)

*AW: Mit der Fliegenrute durch Hamburg ? !*



AllroundAlex schrieb:


> Warum falsches Forum? Fliegenfischen ist doch richtig; oder irre ich mich da?



Hallo,

Tja, ich dachte gestern auch ich bin hier im falschen Forum.
Ist halt manchmal so.#d

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## steve71 (3. März 2016)

*AW: Mit der Fliegenrute durch Hamburg ? !*

Guten Abend, 

es ist bei mir über 10 Jahre her als ich in Hamburg mit der Fliegenrute auf Weißfische geangelt habe. 

Rotaugen, Alande und Brassen lassen sich in allen Alsterkanälen/Aussenalster mit kleinen natürlichen Nymphen, Goldkopfnymphen, teils Trockenfliegen Gr. 14 - 18  fangen. 

Besonders gern habe ich mit der Pheasant Tail Nymphe geangelt. Das war immer sehr spannend und deutlich schwieriger als Forellen im Put and Take See zu fangen.

Gruß Steve


----------



## Koenigsgambit (3. März 2016)

*AW: Mit der Fliegenrute durch Hamburg ? !*

Hallo,
ich bin aus Hamburg-Eilbek, habe im Jacobipark
in meiner Jugend Schach gespielt....
Schau doch mal in diesen Thread
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=130586&page=138
Vielleicht kann man diesen ja wieder aufleben lassen bzw.
Kontakte knüpfen.
Saludos,
Gunnar


----------



## Thomas E. (4. März 2016)

*AW: Mit der Fliegenrute durch Hamburg ? !*

Hallo,

oder auf die baldigen "Hamburger Wurftage" zu kommen !
http://www.flyangler.de/flifi_treffen.html

Dort kommen viele Fischer zusammen.
Auch gibt es die Möglichkeit, kostenlose Hilfestellung bei der Technik zu bekommen, oder neues Gerät zu testen.

Ich bin ab 11.00 Uhr da.


----------



## AllroundAlex (4. März 2016)

*AW: Mit der Fliegenrute durch Hamburg ? !*

Den gleichen Link habe ich schon von einem anderen Borduser bekommen. Danke 

Ich werde da auch hin gehen und freue ich schon, gleichgesinnte zu treffen und neues über Gewässer und Methoden usw zu erfahren. Wie gesagt, bisher war ich nicht so häufig in Hamburg unterwegs weil ich nicht genau weiß, wo und wie #c
Vielleicht kann man sich dann ja auch mal zu einem gemeinsam Angeltrip treffen...

P.s. Meine Wurftechniken müssen auch mal wieder geübt werden...|bigeyes


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (5. März 2016)

*AW: Mit der Fliegenrute durch Hamburg ? !*

Alex , Wenn ich das mit dem Werfen irgend wie hin bekomme können wir gerne mal zusammen los düsen und die Fusselpeitschen schwingen 
ich bin mir sicher das man zusammen ein Paar Friedfische oder Barsche an die Fliegen locken könnte  
bin aber noch nicht so weit ist aber in Arbeit  
gruß Michi


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (20. März 2016)

*AW: Mit der Fliegenrute durch Hamburg ? !*

Heute dacht ich es geht weiter... ging aber nicht #t
also ich hätte Extrem Lust und Bedarf mit der Flieg durch HH zu Angeln 
gruß Michi


----------



## thorbs1887 (11. April 2017)

*AW: Mit der Fliegenrute durch Hamburg ? !*

Moin Maenners,
Ich hab mir vor kurzen auch eine kleine Ausrüstung gegönnt und nun natuerlich auch die Frage, wo geht ihr fischen, außer am FuPo.
Ich moechte nicht euren geheimen Hotspots, nur gerne mal einen Anhaltspunkt und Fischart.
Beste Gruesse,
Thorben


----------



## AllroundAlex (11. April 2017)

*AW: Mit der Fliegenrute durch Hamburg ? !*

Prinzipell kannst du überall mit der Fliegenrute angeln; Frage ist was du fangen willst 

Die besten Erfahrungen habe ich vom Belly aus gemacht. 
Großer See (zB Alster) wo du Platz zum Werfen hast und du kommst gut an die Fische.

Ich habe es auch schon auf Buhnen in den Strömungsberuhigten Bereichen der Elbe versucht. Leider gabs bisher nur untermaßige Zander. Aber man lernt ja ständig dazu...

Dove und Gose Elbe kann ich Streckenweise empfehlen.
Am besten suchst du dir die Streckenabschnitte wo du angeln willst mit maps raus.
Dann pack nicht gleich die 20cm Streamer ein sondern was barschtaugliches (Streamer bis 6cm) und du wirst deine ersten Erfolge haben.

Oder Optional ein paar Trockenfliegen und dann kannst du gut Weißfische ärgern.


----------



## thorbs1887 (12. April 2017)

*AW: Mit der Fliegenrute durch Hamburg ? !*

Dove / Gose waere genau meine Strecke.
Habe dort auch mein Boot liegen, somit ist es mit dem Platz nicht so das Thema.
Was fangen, das waere toll, was ist erstmal egal.
Hauptsache man bekommt ein gefuehl fuer das ganze ! 
Danke fuer deinen Tipp 
Schade das hier so wenig los ist ... aber Hamburg ist nun mal nicht das Paradies fuer fliegenfischer.


----------



## Wild Experience (17. April 2017)

*AW: Mit der Fliegenrute durch Hamburg ? !*

Sollte sich mal jemand hier auf Meerforelle an die Küste wagen wollen und das nicht allein, dann winke ich hier mal kurz!

Bin auch noch blutiger Anfänger mit der Fusselpeitsche und würd mich über einen Erfahrungsaustausch freuen.
Ich habs schon unter meiner PLZ versucht, leider erfolglos!

Ich gehe z.Z. noch auf den Sportplatz zum üben, bzw wenn mein Verein wieder Forellen in unseren See setzt, werd ich da auch mal mein Glück versuchen. Mit meiner 7er bin ich da zwar etwas zu kräftig unterwegs, aber eine kleine Mefo sollte sich nicht anders anfühlen und etwas Drillerfahrung schadet sicher nicht.


----------



## AllroundAlex (18. April 2017)

*AW: Mit der Fliegenrute durch Hamburg ? !*

Meine ersten Erfahrungen habe ich mit einer 6er Rute und Rotfedern gesammelt...ja, die Kombi ist nicht ideal, aber es bringt die erste Erfahrung 

Wenn du Nervenkitzel willst, warte bis es etwas wärmer ist und die Karpfen etwas Brot von der Oberfläche nehmen. Dann eine entsprechende Fliege und selbst die Satzer machen richtig Spaß


----------



## Wild Experience (18. April 2017)

*AW: Mit der Fliegenrute durch Hamburg ? !*

Das werde ich sicher versuchen. Ich habe als junger Bängel mit Wasserkugel und Schwimmbrot auf Alande gefischt, ich weiß was du meinst, ist spannend!
Der Drill wird mit der Fliegenrute allerdings sicher noch mehr Spaß bringen.


----------

